# Pics anyone?



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't know if this is the correct section or not,but it does have to do with suspension.

Anyone with 0 drop or 5/16 raise in the rear with a slight drop in the front,could you please post up some pics?Thanks!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Its not my car, but this guys stance is perfect to me.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Its not my car, but this guys stance is perfect to me.


Thanks man,it's perfect to me too,love it!!

I went with the stock height HD rear King springs and the HHD front with a 20mm drop,that's why I wanted to see pics.I don't know if I should get a spring pad for the front or not.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i25.tinypic.com/2ihsfpl.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

Here is mine its kinda hard to see bit thats my stance.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ricekiller848 said:


> Here is mine its kinda hard to see bit thats my stance.


You're right,it is very hard to see.Thanks for the effort though.LOL
What setup do you have?


----------

